# boa system failure? best lacing system?



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

how is the consensus about BOA? is it resilient? how often (on average) does it break? how easy to change it?
I had the same Northwave for ten years, never had a single issue even though i always carry a spare lace with me. Therefore based on this track record i am inclined to stick with Northwave/Salomon lacing system.
But next year I intend to start freeriding more (either with snowshoes or splitboard) and since I am replacing the boots i am concerned about durability, practicality, ease of substitution.
Any hint is appreciated
thanks


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

I've been riding double BOA boots now for 9 years. I've never once had one break, I ride 30+ days a year with many seasons at 60+.

I've had 4 different pairs, from two different brands.

All you need to do is take them apart once during the season and give them a clean rewind and you're good to go.

There are people that are just hard on shit and break their stuff, no matter what it is, then there are people who don't break their stuff.

You don't have to baby BOA boots at all, but if you treat them with respect, they will work just fine and without failure.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

125 days on my last Flow double boa and 40 days on current Flow double boa without mishap.


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

txb0115 said:


> All you need to do is take them apart once during the season and give them a clean rewind and you're good to go.


thanks to both

what the above means? what does "take apart and rewind" mean?
thanks


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I had a boa cable failure in my first season, because I was resting the board on the top of my boot on the lift, but not paying attention to where the board's edge was. Ended up cutting several strands of the cable and had to get a replacement. Spoiler: replacement is pretty easy.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Gregor Mahler said:


> thanks to both
> 
> what the above means? what does "take apart and rewind" mean?
> thanks


You can take the mechanism apart and then wind the cable on the spool. When you do this is gets the wind of the cable all lined up nice and symmetrical. Sometimes, after time, the cable can get crossed or stacked while winding on the spool, which can make getting out of the boot a pain. 

The mechanism is made to taken apart so you can service it, and it’s super simple. 

Maintenance = no headaches


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Gregor Mahler said:


> ...splitboard) and since I am replacing the boots i am concerned about durability, practicality, ease of substitution.
> Any hint is appreciated
> thanks


Just carry a velcro power strap and/or volie strap.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Gregor Mahler said:


> But next year I intend to start freeriding more (either with snowshoes or splitboard) and since I am replacing the boots i am concerned about durability, practicality, ease of substitution.
> Any hint is appreciated
> thanks


In the beginning, for short ascents, you're fine with and BOA or lacing boots, but if you really get into touring, you many want two pairs of boots anyway; a redort boot and a decent BC boot (i.e. which allows for big strides 
and come with decent vibram sole, sturdy, to hit steps and for traction when you have to bootpack tricky sections, and allow use of crampons).


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

I personally don't like boa. Just from a user experience level, I find turning that dial more annoying than just tying up traditional laces or dealing with the various speed lace variations out there. I also find I can't get it as tight or as customized as traditional laces (although speed zone typically has the same limitation).

Equipment failure is also a factor. If I tear or blow out a lace, I can carry an emergency pair in my blowout kit (zipties, laces, etc.). I bet catastrophic failure is pretty rare with BOA, but fixing it in the field would be a pain in the ass, especially if I'm in the backcountry. I could probably tough it out with a voile strap but I'd rather not risk it.

All that said, for everyday resort riding I would buy a boa boot if it was the one that fit my foot the best. For a backcountry boot, there's no way I'd risk it.


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

neni said:


> In the beginning, for short ascents, you're fine with and BOA or lacing boots, but if you really get into touring, you many want two pairs of boots anyway; a resort boot and a decent BC boot (i.e. which allows for big strides
> and come with decent vibram sole, sturdy, to hit steps and for traction when you have to bootpack tricky sections, and allow use of crampons).


thanks Neni. 
What do you recommend for the two cases?


----------



## Gregor Mahler (Jan 18, 2017)

kimchijajonshim said:


> I personally don't like boa.
> 
> speed zone typically has the same limitation
> 
> ...


do you use which brands/models?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I've had 2 pairs of double boa boots (Ride Insanos) with probably 150+ days combined on them and no catastrophic failures. Since then I've gone to the Ride Fuse which is traditional lace with a side boa for heel hold, by far my preferred configuration. Never had a boa fail on me, it's a very convenient system, but I'd never use a single boa boot, or any boot really where you can't adjust how tight you have the upper vs the lower.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Gregor Mahler said:


> thanks Neni.
> What do you recommend for the two cases?


Resort? Whatever fits your foot. Men have such a big selection, so take your time and try out as many boots you can in a decent shop where they know how to boot fit.

BC the selection gets smaller. I had a Deeluxe XV which was ok, features sturdy sole and walking mode, but the skinning is wearing them down quickly. And their speed laces get eaten by crampons. I got two seasons out of them and they were done. I'm now in a 32 MTB, which is a very nice boot, quite perfect for skinning, but I can see it's not for everyone cos it is very stiff. 
There are more (i.e. Fitwell), but I've never used them as they don't come in women's sizes.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

kimchijajonshim said:


> I personally don't like boa. Just from a user experience level, I find turning that dial more annoying than just tying up traditional laces or dealing with the various speed lace variations out there. I also find I can't get it as tight or as customized as traditional laces (although speed zone typically has the same limitation).
> 
> Equipment failure is also a factor. If I tear or blow out a lace, I can carry an emergency pair in my blowout kit (zipties, laces, etc.). I bet catastrophic failure is pretty rare with BOA, but fixing it in the field would be a pain in the ass, especially if I'm in the backcountry. I could probably tough it out with a voile strap but I'd rather not risk it.
> 
> All that said, for everyday resort riding I would buy a boa boot if it was the one that fit my foot the best. For a backcountry boot, there's no way I'd risk it.


Carrying an extra cable is nothing, smaller and lighter than a spare lace. I keep a couple in my backpack when im away from Home. It might take 5 minutes to change the cable after the first time you do it. 

I have used flow talon for 5 or 6 years now, dual boa. Im a large guy @290 lbs and get 100 days or so out of a pair of boots. I ride 150 days a year usually, im low this year with only 50. I have had cables break, but it has had to do with board edges or binding straps catching it. I had speed laces break in older boots and they are harder to replace. Same deal with trad laces i used to have. Once you get used to dual boa you realize traditional lacing isnt as great as you thought. 

I used them on the snowmobile too, i just loosen the boa a tad for walking/riding/sledding.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

neni said:


> BC the selection gets smaller. I had a Deeluxe XV which was ok, features sturdy sole and walking mode, but the skinning is wearing them down quickly. And their speed laces get eaten by crampons. I got two seasons out of them and they were done. I'm now in a 32 MTB, which is a very nice boot, quite perfect for skinning, but I can see it's not for everyone cos it is very stiff.
> There are more (i.e. Fitwell), but I've never used them as they don't come in women's sizes.


I had the Spark XV for literally one day... what a joke. Liner was years behind competition. Huge foot print. And the lacing system I heard was prone to failure, look shoddy, and lo and behold, the lacing system jammed after one day testing it inbounds. I returned them.

Had any issues with the 32 MTB? I was looking at that for split missions, but couldn't justify the cost. The boa 'walk mode' sketched me out a little bit, but it looks like it'd be pretty easy to jury rig with a voile strap if it snaps.



Argo said:


> Carrying an extra cable is nothing, smaller and lighter than a spare lace. I keep a couple in my backpack when im away from Home. It might take 5 minutes to change the cable after the first time you do it.
> 
> I have used flow talon for 5 or 6 years now, dual boa. Im a large guy @290 lbs and get 100 days or so out of a pair of boots. I ride 150 days a year usually, im low this year with only 50. I have had cables break, but it has had to do with board edges or binding straps catching it. I had speed laces break in older boots and they are harder to replace. Same deal with trad laces i used to have. Once you get used to dual boa you realize traditional lacing isnt as great as you thought.
> 
> I used them on the snowmobile too, i just loosen the boa a tad for walking/riding/sledding.


Thanks for the insights. I'm less concerned about the cable and more with the housing/dial blowing up on me. I bet the incidence rate is really low, but I have an uncanny ability to break things and the thought of messing around with tiny parts and that little screw driver atop a windy ridge is really, really unappealing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Had any issues with the 32 MTB? I was looking at that for split missions, but couldn't justify the cost. The boa 'walk mode' sketched me out a little bit, but it looks like it'd be pretty easy to jury rig with a voile strap if it snaps.


Used 'em for roughly 40'000ft ascent skinning so far. They're still in transition phase from being omg-wtf stiff to oh-cool stiff. They look like new, tho. Liner doesn't feel to have packed out much. I'd say, it's a very well built quality boot and expect it to hold a long time. The covered laces are simply great.
Walk mode boa is a very nice feature; really like it. I've no concerns with them breaking. If they would (which I consider unlikely as there'snot _that_ much pressure pointing on them - the highback is there as well)? A bit of duct tape makes for the downhill fine.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

kimchijajonshim said:


> Thanks for the insights. I'm less concerned about the cable and more with the housing/dial blowing up on me. I bet the incidence rate is really low, but I have an uncanny ability to break things and the thought of messing around with tiny parts and that little screw driver atop a windy ridge is really, really unappealing.


Then get some spare reel/knobs/etc - Boa sends them for free (a well as the cables).
And if you're concerned about fixing a boa on a 'windy ridge' (I wouldnt' be - it is easier and faster than replacing a traditional lace) then bring a velcro power strap or a Voile strap that will easily get you to the next lift base or somewhere else sheltered to do the job there.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

This is the first season I have had BOA issues with my 32 Focus boots. The issue is/was on the right lower/heel BOA. Twice the wire wrapped around itself inside of the mechanism and I had to cut the lace to get out. Replacing the parts is relatively easy. At least with this type of issue, if it happened to you in a remote location, you'd just be stuck in a tight boot rather than losing your stability and tightness.


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I had a 2017/ 18 boa fail after fewer than 15 days. Was able to finish the day with a voile strap. Changing the cable wasn't easy even at home as the spool had jammed, so I've decided I will stay away from boa for the shell.

Now my boots are:
Ride Fuse - trad laces outside but boa on the liner: it's a great combo and won't matter much even if this boa breaks
Burton Tourist for BC - speedlace but has loops for trad laces to change easily in the field if needed

I also tour with Phantoms and Dynafit TLT6 hardboots, especially for more tech climbs


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

*Replace both*

If you ever break one, replace the same on the other boot. Couple times I replaced just the broken one, the other boot same BOA broke shortly after the first one.

Had Salomon Dialogue boots, replaced upper BOAs three times(three times each boot), twice cause of breaking, once because the BOA guys where at my mtn doing it for free. Couple times I replaced just the broken one, the other boot same BOA broke shortly after the first one. Got new Dialogue boots this season, none yet broke on them.

The lace/BOA combo boots look pretty neat......


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

neni said:


> Used 'em for roughly 40'000ft ascent skinning so far. They're still in transition phase from being omg-wtf stiff to oh-cool stiff. They look like new, tho. Liner doesn't feel to have packed out much. I'd say, it's a very well built quality boot and expect it to hold a long time. The covered laces are simply great.
> Walk mode boa is a very nice feature; really like it. I've no concerns with them breaking. If they would (which I consider unlikely as there'snot _that_ much pressure pointing on them - the highback is there as well)? A bit of duct tape makes for the downhill fine.


I thought you converted to hard boots and Phantoms?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Alonzo said:


> I thought you converted to hard boots and Phantoms?


I use both. The AT set-up is on the Solution (for more technical, or spring - i.e. ice/crusts - high alpine tours), but on the pow splitty for days in fresh good snow I have a soft set-up.


----------

